# [RESOLU] Clavier suisse, touches ö é ü è ä à

## Luh

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit soucis, vraiment pas grand, mes touches éé, üè et äà sont configurées en tant que suisse-allemand et non suisse-français.

Une image pour mieux comprendre:

https://www.goodtyping.com/teclatSWIok.png

Du coup je dois faire shift + ö pour faire un é, alors que normalement c'est l'inverse.

10-keyboard.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "keyboard"

    MatchIsKeyboard "yes"

    Option "XkbLayout" "ch"

    Option "XkbVariant" "fr"

    Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

EndSection
```

pour la configuration avec Xorg, j'ai essayé:

- Option "XkbLayout" "fr_CH"

- Option "XkbLayout" "ch(fr)"

Mais toujours le même résultat  :Sad: 

/etc/conf.d/keymaps:

```
# Use keymap to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

keymap="fr_CH"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

# Loading this keymap will enable VT switching (like ALT+Left/Right)

# using the special windows keys on the linux console.

windowkeys="YES"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

extended_keymaps=""

#extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set unicode="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

dumpkeys_charset=""

# Some fonts map AltGr-E to the currency symbol instead of the Euro.

# To fix this, set to "yes"

fix_euro="NO"
```

Je pense que le problème doit venir de KDE, mais je n'ai pas trouvé où configurer tout ça.

Une piste ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si tu veux que plasma respecte la configuration du xorg, tu dois être sûr que l'option Configuration du système -> Périphérique d'entrée -> Clavier -> Dispositions -> Configurer des dispositions est désactivée, si no tu peux ajouter la disposition suisse-français (comme dans l'image)

----------

## Luh

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si tu veux que plasma respecte la configuration du xorg, tu dois être sûr que l'option Configuration du système -> Périphérique d'entrée -> Clavier -> Dispositions -> Configurer des dispositions est désactivée, si no tu peux ajouter la disposition suisse-français (comme dans l'image)

 

Super merci beaucoup !

Par contre c'est un peu tordu, il faut sélectionner "Allemand (Suisse)" comme disposition puis la variante "Français (Suisse)"

----------

